# Horst snow wing for a wheel loader



## bubba11 (Dec 28, 2009)

i would like some opinions from any body thats had some experience with a horst 4000 series snow wing i was wondering if they are built heavy enought to put on a 130 horsepower 25,000lb wheel loader horst brochures say it is ok but it is at the upper limit and i would like some imput from somebody with some actual experience i have found a used 4000 series and i like the price better than a new 5000 series just wondering if it would hold up to a loader that size in the real world


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a 10-16 4000 series on a 6420, it has been a good blade but I have a slight bend in one wing. I think the 5000 series would be a better choice for a 25,000 lbs loader. When it comes to snowplows there is no such thing as to strong.


----------

